# Amazon Instant Video Shop - wie werden gekaufte Filme auf dem PC angeschaut?



## Emiterr123 (21. März 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

ich will mir Interstellar über den Amazon Instant Video Shop kaufen. Wie schaue ich den Fim im Offline Modus an, brauche ich noch ´ne Software (z.  B. Cyberlink PowerDVD) oder läuft das über den Web Browser. Kann ich den Film auf dem PC überhaupt downloaden? Möchte nicht die ganze Zeit online sein, nur um den Fim zu schauen. Wie hoch ist denn die Auflösung in HD (Full HD?)?


----------



## L0calHorst (21. März 2015)

Runterladen geht wohl mit PC nicht: So funktioniert der Download


----------



## Emiterr123 (22. März 2015)

Also es geht nicht, soll aber in naher Zukunft integriert werden.


----------



## Lotto (22. März 2015)

Also man guckt die Filme da über Silverlight im Browser. Musst also ständig online sein. Download geht wie schon geschrieben nicht.


----------

